# [BUG MANIFEST] Fichier non listé - RÉSOLU

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Lors de la vérification des ebuilds de manifest de gnome-python et ses dépendances, j'ai le droit à un beau :

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-libs/libsoup/libsoup-2.2.105-r2.ebuild'
```

Un bug ou autre chose ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sun Jan 17, 2010 10:44 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Resynchronise ton arbre portage.

----------

## d2_racing

Oui, ça arrive quelques fois ce genre de truc.

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai ça a la fin du emerge --sync :

```
receiving incremental file list

rsync: readlink_stat("/usr/portage/mail-filter/couriersrs/files/couriersrs-0.1.2-automake-fixes.diff") failed: Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/mail-filter/couriersrs/files/couriersrs-0.1.2-automake-fixes.diff": Permission denied (13)

IO error encountered -- skipping file deletion

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/media-gfx/galleryadd/ChangeLog": Permission denied (13)

rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/usr/portage/media-gfx/galleryadd/Manifest": Permission denied (13)

Number of files: 133886

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 178253249 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3154748

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 20680

Total bytes received: 3242889

sent 20680 bytes  received 3242889 bytes  10647.86 bytes/sec

total size is 178253249  speedup is 54.62

rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1506) [generator=3.0.4]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3
```

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu une line rsync dans ton make.conf ?

Si oui, met la en commentaire et resync toi pour voir.

----------

## xaviermiller

disk full ?

que donne 

```
df -h /usr/portage
```

----------

## Biloute

Fait aussi un

```
df -i
```

Des fois que tu aurais plein d'Octets non utilisés et que ça bloque au niveau des inodes.

Une petite question au passage, tes partitions ne seraient pas formatées en ext4   :Confused: 

----------

## Damiatux

Sur la racine, il ne me reste plus que 633Mo de place sur 9.6G.

Et pour le df -i :

```
Sys. de fich.         Inodes   IUtil.  ILib. %IUti. Monté sur

/dev/hda1                  0       0       0    -  /

udev                   32051    2883   29168    9% /dev

/dev/hda2                  0       0       0    -  /mnt/data

none                   32051       1   32050    1% /dev/shm
```

EDIT : pour les partitions, j'en ai aucune idée :/

----------

## d2_racing

Ok  peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# mount

# fdisk -l

# du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles

```

----------

## Damiatux

```
# mount

/dev/hda1 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

/dev/hda2 on /mnt/data type reiserfs (rw)

/mnt/data on /exports/data type none (rw,bind)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

```
# fdisk -l

Disque /dev/hda: 41.1 Go, 41110142976 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 4998 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0xe614e614

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/hda1   *           1        1245    10000431   83  Linux

/dev/hda2            1246        4892    29294527+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            4893        4998      851445   83  Linux
```

```
# du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles/

0       /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

----------

## xaviermiller

et 

```
emerge --info
```

As-tu déjà installé quoi que ce soit sur cette machine ?

----------

## Damiatux

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_1600+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 13 Jan 2010 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa avi berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx divx4linux dri dts dvd emacs esd firefox foomaticdb fortran gcj gdbm gimp-print gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv java live mmx modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugins nvidia oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection screen sdl session spl ssl stream svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff unicode win32codecs wxwindows x86 xmms xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse speedo xtt" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Oui, j'ai installé pas mal de truc, mais c'est aps moi qui est installé Gentoo sur ce PC, c'est un de mes frères, donc il a peut-être installé beaucoup de trucs, j'en sais rien, faut que je lui demande. Sinon je ne me souvient pas avoir vu mon frère faire un « emerge world ». J'en ai d'ailleurs pas fait à cause du manque de place.

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ceci pour savoir ce que tu as d'installé sur ta Gentoo :

```

# qlist -ICv

```

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> Sur la racine, il ne me reste plus que 633Mo de place sur 9.6G.
> 
> Et pour le df -i :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas d'inodes sur la racine?

9.6G n'est normalement pas assez d'espace pour une installation typique de Gentoo. 20G+ est beaucoup plus confortable. N'oulie pas qu'il faudrait ~ 8G d'espace juste pour émerger openoffice.

Vérifie de ne pas avoir de fichiers /stage3-* ni de /usr/portage-latest-* 

Les veilles sources sur /usr/src  et les vieux modules dans /lib/modules peuvent être supprimées.

Aussi /var/tmp peut être vidé, et les vieux sys-devel/gcc dé-émergés avec la commande  emerge --prune -av gcc

Il êst probable qu'il faudrait enlever des paquets inutiles, au moins assez pour pouvoir faire une mise à jour complète.

----------

## Biloute

Je crois bien que le problème est au niveau de python

Ton emerge --info donne

```
dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.4
```

Je pense que avec 4 versions simultanées, ton système va se perdre facilement

Est-ce que tu as fait une mise à jour de python reglementairement avec

```
# eselect python list
```

```
# eselect python set (le numero qui va bien pour python2.6.4)
```

```
# python-updater
```

```
# emerge -P python
```

Pense aussi à mettre à jour GCC parce que la version 4.1.2 est un peu vieillote

Pareil pour gentoo-sources parce que le 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 est vraiment mais alors vraiment trop vieux. alors si tu sais comment on compile le kernel, passe à la version 2.6.31

Penses aussi à faire une mise à jour de Gentoo de temps en temps. Disons que le minimum vital est de faire un emerge -avuDN world au moins une fois tous les 6 mois.[/code]

----------

## d2_racing

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

>  *Damiatux wrote:*   Sur la racine, il ne me reste plus que 633Mo de place sur 9.6G.
> 
> Et pour le df -i :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mike a raison sur ce point, par contre c'est quoi qui peut causer ça et surtout comment il a fait pour installer Gentoo dans ces conditions ?Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Jan 14, 2010 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Penses aussi à faire une mise à jour de Gentoo de temps en temps. Disons que le minimum vital est de faire un emerge -avuDN world au moins une fois tous les 6 mois.

 

Si tu est en stable, je te conseille à tous les mois, car sinon tu peux t'embarquer dans des majs qui peuvent devenir assez hot merci.

----------

## scherz0

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Mike Hunt wrote:*   Il n'y a pas d'inodes sur la racine? 
> 
> Mike a raison sur ce point, par contre c'est quoi qui peut causer ça et surtout comment il a fait pour installer Gentoo dans ces conditions ?

 

Son système de fichiers gère les inodes de façon dynamique, donc df -i ne rend aucune info intéressante.  Rien d'anormal sur ce point...

Damiatux : as-tu vérifié le système de fichiers ?  Les erreurs que tu cites dans le premier message sont typiques d'un système de fichiers corrompu.

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est pour ça que j'ai demandé explicitement 

```
df -h /usr/portage
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Hier soir, j'ai parlé avec mon frère et m'a dit que jusqu'à présent, avec 9.8G, ça marchais sans problèmes. Pour le bug de manifest, il m'a conseillé de télécharger un instantané de Portage, de virer tout ce qui se trouvais dans /usr/portage, et de décompresser l'instantané. maintenant ça marche niquel.

Par contre, j'ai cette erreur lors de l'émerge de gnome-python :

```
configure: error: could not find a working compiler, see config.log for details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1/work/gmp-4.3.1/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2870:  Called econf '--localstatedir=/var/state/gmp' '--disable-mpfr' '--disable-mpbsd' '--enable-cxx'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

Sinon, voici le qlist -ICv :

```
app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.9

app-admin/eselect-1.2.3

app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.3

app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.3-r2

app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719

app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0

app-admin/eselect-oodict-20061117

app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5

app-admin/eselect-python-20090824

app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets-0.8

app-admin/gamin-0.1.9

app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0

app-admin/gnomesu-0.3.1

app-admin/metalog-0.8-r1

app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05

app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0.1

app-admin/python-updater-0.2

app-admin/sudo-1.6.8_p12-r1

app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.2-r1

app-admin/testdisk-6.5

app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1

app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1

app-arch/cabextract-1.2

app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1

app-arch/file-roller-2.18.4

app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1

app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.5

app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4-r1

app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r7

app-arch/tar-1.20

app-arch/unrar-3.7.5

app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2

app-arch/zip-2.32-r1

app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha25

app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2

app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2

app-crypt/libgssapi-0.10

app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1

app-crypt/opencdk-0.6.6

app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2

app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3

app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0

app-dicts/aspell-fr-0.50.3

app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4

app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4

app-editors/bluefish-1.0.7

app-editors/emacs-21.4-r12

app-editors/emacs-22.1-r4

app-editors/gedit-2.14.3

app-editors/nano-2.0.7

app-editors/xemacs-21.4.21-r1

app-emacs/autoconf-mode-2.61

app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-0.2-r1

app-emacs/po-mode-0.17

app-i18n/man-pages-fr-2.39.0

app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

app-misc/hal-info-20070425

app-misc/mime-types-7

app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19

app-office/openoffice-bin-2.4.1

app-portage/eix-0.12.4

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1

app-portage/layman-1.1.1

app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29

app-shells/bash-3.2_p39

app-shells/sash-3.7

app-text/aspell-0.60.5

app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2

app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r2

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r2

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r2

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r2

app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1

app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.70.1

app-text/enchant-1.2.5

app-text/evince-2.24.2

app-text/ggv-2.8.5

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62

app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.16.1

app-text/gnome-spell-1.0.6

app-text/gpdf-2.10.0

app-text/gtkspell-2.0.14

app-text/hunspell-1.2.6

app-text/iso-codes-0.58

app-text/libpaper-1.1.23

app-text/libspectre-0.2.1

app-text/mftrace-1.2.9

app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

app-text/opensp-1.5.1

app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1

app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7

app-text/psutils-1.17

app-text/rarian-0.6.0-r1

app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1

app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0

app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

app-text/t1utils-1.32

app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r3

app-xemacs/emerge-1.11

app-xemacs/xemacs-base-2.10

dev-cpp/cairomm-1.2.4

dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2

dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.12.0

dev-cpp/glibmm-2.16.4

dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.9

dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12

dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1

dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.3

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.12.0

dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1

dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0

dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0

dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2

dev-db/sqlite-3.5.9

dev-games/physfs-1.0.1

dev-java/ant-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0-r1

dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-eclipse-ecj-3.3.0-r1

dev-java/ant-javamail-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.0-r1

dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-swing-1.7.0

dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r4

dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0

dev-java/antlr-2.7.7

dev-java/bcel-5.2

dev-java/bcprov-1.38

dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03

dev-java/bsf-2.4.0-r1

dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r5

dev-java/commons-lang-2.0-r2

dev-java/commons-logging-1.1-r5

dev-java/commons-net-1.4.1-r1

dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.7-r1

dev-java/higlayout-1.0-r1

dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r2

dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.4-r1

dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

dev-java/java-config-2.1.6

dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15

dev-java/javacup-0.10k-r1

dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r2

dev-java/jdepend-2.9-r4

dev-java/jsch-0.1.37-r1

dev-java/junit-3.8.2-r1

dev-java/jython-2.1-r11

dev-java/jzlib-1.0.7-r1

dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r2

dev-java/log4j-1.2.14-r1

dev-java/lucene-1.4.3-r3

dev-java/sun-jaf-1.1.1

dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.1

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.11

dev-java/swt-3.3

dev-java/xalan-2.7.1

dev-java/xalan-serializer-2.7.1

dev-java/xerces-2.9.1

dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5

dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04

dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2

dev-lang/lua-5.1.3-r1

dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3

dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5

dev-lang/python-2.6.4

dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.5_rc5

dev-lang/swig-1.3.31

dev-lang/tcl-8.4.9

dev-lang/yasm-0.6.0

dev-libs/STLport-5.1.2

dev-libs/apr-1.2.8

dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8

dev-libs/atk-1.26.0

dev-libs/boehm-gc-6.8

dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2

dev-libs/check-0.9.5

dev-libs/crypto++-5.5.2

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76

dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70

dev-libs/expat-2.0.1

dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.7

dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

dev-libs/glib-2.20.5-r1

dev-libs/gmp-4.2.4

dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10

dev-libs/libcdio-0.73

dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.1

dev-libs/libevent-1.3a

dev-libs/libffi-3.0.8

dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1

dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6

dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8

dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15

dev-libs/libpcre-6.6

dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1

dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

dev-libs/libsigc++-2.2.2

dev-libs/libtasn1-1.3

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12

dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24

dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1

dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1

dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1

dev-libs/nspr-4.7.3

dev-libs/nss-3.12.2_rc1

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g-r2

dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7

dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.10.7

dev-libs/popt-1.10.7

dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.5

dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.27

dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55

dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5

dev-perl/DBI-1.601

dev-perl/DateManip-5.44

dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11

dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56

dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10

dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23

dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97

dev-perl/IO-String-1.08

dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05

dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.53-r1

dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43

dev-perl/Net-IP-1.24

dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25

dev-perl/Parse-Yapp-1.05-r1

dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1

dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5

dev-perl/URI-1.35

dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.44

dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.63

dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13

dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09

dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36

dev-perl/XML-RegExp-0.03-r1

dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.16

dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16

dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68

dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805

dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.08

dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.3-r3

dev-perl/yaml-0.65

dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4

dev-python/gnome-python-2.18.2

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1

dev-python/numeric-23.7

dev-python/numpy-1.3.0-r1

dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8

dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0

dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1

dev-python/pygtkglext-1.1.0

dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

dev-python/pyopenssl-0.6

dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3

dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1

dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r1

dev-python/setuptools-0.6.8-r1

dev-scheme/guile-1.8.4

dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1

dev-util/cmake-2.6.4

dev-util/codeblocks-8.02

dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15

dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070704

dev-util/gob-2.0.12

dev-util/gperf-3.0.3

dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11

dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2

dev-util/intltool-0.40.5

dev-util/jam-2.5

dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23

dev-util/scons-1.2.0-r1

dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4

dev-util/unifdef-1.20

games-strategy/freeciv-2.1.9

gnome-base/eel-2.20.0

gnome-base/gail-1000

gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1

gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r2

gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2

gnome-base/gnome-common-2.12.0

gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-light-2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.2

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0

gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6

gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-session-2.20.3

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.22.0

gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.4

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0

gnome-base/libghttp-1.0.9-r4

gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4

gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0

gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2

gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.2

gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1

gnome-base/libgtop-2.22.2

gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.0

gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0-r1

gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17

gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12

gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.14.0

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.14.2

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.22.3-r1

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.6.0

gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.14.2

gnome-extra/gal-2.2.4

gnome-extra/gal-2.4.3

gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14

gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.14.0

gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.2.1

gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.14.0

gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.14.2

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.22.3

gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.14.2

gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.14.0

gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.11.1

gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.10.2

gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.3

gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.2.4

gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.6.2

gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.6.0

gnome-extra/gxmms-0.3.0

gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.2-r1

gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.1

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.2

gnome-extra/yelp-2.20.0

gnome-extra/zenity-2.14.2

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2

mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.0

mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2

media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2

media-fonts/dejavu-2.21

media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1

media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r3

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11

media-fonts/sharefonts-0.10-r3

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3

media-gfx/fontforge-20071210

media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2

media-gfx/graphviz-2.12

media-gfx/gthumb-2.8.1

media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1

media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1

media-gfx/potrace-1.7

media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4

media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5

media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.20-r1

media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.12

media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3

media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1

media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3

media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3

media-libs/fmod-3.74

media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1

media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1

media-libs/ftgl-2.1.2-r1

media-libs/gd-2.0.33

media-libs/giflib-4.1.6

media-libs/glitz-0.5.6

media-libs/glut-3.7.1

media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11

media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.20

media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.8-r1

media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.20

media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.11

media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3

media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009

media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8

media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1

media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3

media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20

media-libs/libcddb-1.2.1

media-libs/libdts-0.0.2-r5

media-libs/libdv-0.102

media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.3

media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1

media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.10

media-libs/libdvdplay-1.0.1

media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7

media-libs/libexif-0.6.16-r1

media-libs/libfame-0.9.0

media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b

media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2

media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r4

media-libs/libmng-1.0.9-r1

media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.1

media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3

media-libs/libogg-1.1.3

media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1

media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.10

media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1

media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2

media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20

media-libs/libsvg-0.1.2

media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha7-r1

media-libs/libuninameslist-20060907

media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.3

media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1

media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

media-libs/netpbm-10.20

media-libs/openal-1.7.411

media-libs/openexr-1.2.2

media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2

media-libs/plib-1.8.4-r1

media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.13-r1

media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.5-r1

media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.8

media-libs/sdl-net-1.2.6

media-libs/sdl-pango-0.1.2

media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1

media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.8

media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r8

media-libs/speex-1.2_beta3_p2

media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r3

media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2-r1

media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1

media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r3

media-libs/win32codecs-20061022-r1

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.7

media-libs/xvid-1.1.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.4

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.4

media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.2

media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.1

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.4

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.0

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.4

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.4

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.4

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.4

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.11

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.7

media-plugins/live-2007.02.20

media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2

media-plugins/xmms-esd-1.2.10-r1

media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.8

media-plugins/xmms-mikmod-1.2.10

media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1

media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10

media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.20

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2-r3

media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r5

media-sound/esound-0.2.38-r1

media-sound/lame-3.97

media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b

media-sound/moc-2.4.1

media-sound/mpg123-0.65

media-sound/normalize-0.7.7

media-sound/sox-12.17.9

media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.1.1-r3

media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15

media-video/avidemux-2.0.24

media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070330

media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1

media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1

media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302

media-video/realplayer-10.0.8-r1

media-video/totem-2.18.2

media-video/transcode-1.0.3

media-video/vcdimager-0.7.21

media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.1

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.14.2

net-analyzer/traceroute-1.4_p12-r2

net-dns/bind-tools-9.3.2

net-dns/libidn-0.6.9-r1

net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.12

net-fs/samba-3.0.28

net-ftp/gftp-2.0.18-r4

net-ftp/lftp-3.6.1-r1

net-im/pidgin-2.5.8

net-im/silc-toolkit-1.0.2

net-irc/xchat-2.4.3

net-libs/gnutls-2.4.1-r2

net-libs/liblockfile-1.06-r2

net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1

net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.17

net-libs/librpcsecgss-0.14-r1

net-libs/libsoup-2.2.100

net-libs/libsoup-2.4.1

net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r7

net-libs/linc-1.0.3

net-libs/opal-2.2.6

net-libs/openh323-1.18.0

net-mail/mailbase-1

net-misc/curl-7.16.4

net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1

net-misc/iputils-20071127

net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5

net-misc/neon-0.26.3

net-misc/netkit-fingerd-0.17-r2

net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8

net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6

net-misc/rsync-3.0.4

net-misc/vino-2.18.1

net-misc/wget-1.11.1

net-misc/whois-4.7.2

net-nds/openldap-2.3.41

net-nds/portmap-5b-r9

net-p2p/amule-2.2.2

net-p2p/vuze-2.5.0.4-r1

net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1

net-print/foomatic-3.0.2

net-print/foomatic-db-20060720

net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720

net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720

net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.28

net-print/gutenprint-5.1.4

net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.0

net-zope/zope-interface-3.0.1

perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.28

perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1

perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.004

perl-core/DB_File-1.814

perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.33

perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19

perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.18

perl-core/IO-Compress-Base-2.004

perl-core/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004

perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.04

perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.05

perl-core/Module-Build-0.28.08

perl-core/PodParser-1.35

perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19

perl-core/Storable-2.16

perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18

perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64

perl-core/Test-Simple-0.70

perl-core/digest-base-1.13

perl-core/libnet-1.21

sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2

sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1

sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2

sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2

sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1

sys-apps/debianutils-2.22.1

sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2

sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9

sys-apps/ed-0.5

sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1

sys-apps/file-4.23

sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0

sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5

sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1

sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1

sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

sys-apps/hdparm-8.6

sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4

sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2

sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401

sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1

sys-apps/less-418

sys-apps/lshw-02.13b

sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1

sys-apps/man-pages-2.80

sys-apps/miscfiles-1.4.2

sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13

sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.10

sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13

sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2

sys-apps/sed-4.2

sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

sys-apps/texinfo-4.13

sys-apps/usbutils-0.71-r1

sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1

sys-apps/which-2.19

sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2

sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3

sys-devel/autoconf-2.13

sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1

sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6

sys-devel/automake-1.10.2

sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6

sys-devel/automake-1.5

sys-devel/automake-1.6.3

sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1

sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3

sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1

sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17

sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3

sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4

sys-devel/bison-2.3

sys-devel/flex-2.5.35

sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1

sys-devel/gdb-6.4

sys-devel/gettext-0.17

sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928

sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1

sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b

sys-devel/m4-1.4.11

sys-devel/make-3.81

sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1

sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r9

sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1

sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r1

sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9

sys-fs/progsreiserfs-0.3.1_rc8

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.19-r1

sys-fs/udev-124-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3

sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13-r1

sys-libs/db-1.85-r2

sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1

sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2

sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9

sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3

sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2

sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6

sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4.1

sys-libs/libavc1394-0.4.1

sys-libs/libraw1394-1.1.0

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5

sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2

sys-libs/pam-1.1.0

sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1

sys-libs/timezone-data-2008a

sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1

sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r3

sys-power/powermgmt-base-1.22

sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2

sys-process/lsof-4.78

sys-process/procps-3.2.7

sys-process/psmisc-22.6

virtual/acl-0

virtual/editor-0

virtual/eject-0

virtual/emacs-22

virtual/ghostscript-0

virtual/glu-7.0

virtual/glut-1.0

virtual/httpd-cgi-0

virtual/init-0

virtual/jdk-1.4.2

virtual/jdk-1.6.0

virtual/jre-1.4.2

virtual/jre-1.6.0

virtual/latex-base-1.0

virtual/libffi-0

virtual/libiconv-0

virtual/libintl-0

virtual/libstdc++-3.3

virtual/opengl-7.0

virtual/pager-0

virtual/perl-DB_File-1.814

virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36

virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07

virtual/perl-PodParser-1.30

virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19

virtual/perl-Storable-2.16

virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18

virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.48

virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.70

virtual/perl-libnet-1.21

virtual/poppler-glib-0.10.7

virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7

virtual/xft-7.0

www-client/firefox-bin-3.5.3

www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r2

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.15

www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18

x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0

x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1

x11-apps/luit-1.0.2

x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2

x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3

x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3

x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1

x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.5

x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2

x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3

x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2

x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2

x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2

x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2

x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r3

x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3

x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2

x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.2

x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3

x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.0

x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.3

x11-apps/xset-1.1.0

x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1

x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.2.2.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0

x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8

x11-libs/fltk-1.1.4

x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2

x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12

x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6

x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0

x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.6.1

x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3

x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2

x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5

x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0

x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1

x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3

x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5

x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3

x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.7-r1

x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.5

x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12

x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1

x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2

x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3

x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0

x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1

x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2

x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3

x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5

x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3

x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3

x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1

x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1

x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1

x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2

x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0

x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4

x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12

x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1

x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5

x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.10

x11-libs/libsvg-cairo-0.1.6

x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3

x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1

x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4

x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2

x11-libs/libxklavier-3.2

x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

x11-libs/motif-config-0.9

x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r9

x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1

x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1

x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9

x11-libs/vte-0.16.6-r1

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r3

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1

x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.5

x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3-r1

x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2

x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2-r1

x11-misc/imake-1.0.2

x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0

x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0

x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30

x11-misc/util-macros-1.3.0

x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

x11-misc/xcompmgr-1.1.3-r1

x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2

x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2

x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8

x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.1

x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3

x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1

x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2

x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.5

x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.5

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2

x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

x11-proto/xproto-7.0.16

x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.4

x11-terms/xterm-227

x11-themes/blueglass-xcursors-0.4

x11-themes/gdm-themes-2.0-r1

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors-0.3.1

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.14.2.1

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0

x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.20.2

x11-themes/golden-xcursors-0.8

x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.14.3

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10

x11-themes/jimmac-xcursors-0.0.1

x11-themes/silver-xcursors-0.4

x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0

x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0

x11-wm/twm-1.0.3
```

----------

## boozo

'alute

```
configure: error: could not find a working compiler, see config.log for details 
```

Fait voir stp un #gcc-config -l

----------

## Damiatux

Voilà ce que donne gcc-config -l :

```
 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2
```

Je sais qu'il faut que je mette à jour gcc. Et justement, j'ai cette erreur :

```
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4877:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5439:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3076:  Called gcc_do_configure

 *             environment, line 2789:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die "failed to run configure";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to run configure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

----------

## boozo

Déjà fait un #gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 pour sélectionner le compilateur   :Wink: 

Edit: Pour rappel : ensuite faire #env-update && source /etc/profile

----------

## Damiatux

Merci, maintenant, tout compile correctement.

----------

## d2_racing

Heureux d'entendre ça  :Razz: 

----------

## Damiatux

Oui, pour tout ce qui a un rapport avec GCC. Par contre maintenant, c'est j'ai un problème avec xulrunner...

----------

